# installing meter and disconnect on rock house



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, lot of limestone homes in my area. Got some special Bosch bits to drill anchor holes in them. I use cut little nipples of PVC40 as spacers (around the screw) at all four mounting holes to get it bolted on flat. Takes a bit of fiddle-farting around to figure out the length each spacer needs to be cut at, but ends up as a nice finished product without the industrial look of Kindorf (not to mention the cut ends of the strut rusting). You can also use a hammer (chisel if necessary) to nip off any troublesome high spots in the stone under the meter pan. Sometimes there's a tip or a ridge that, if removed, would make your life easier.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Why not use posts right against the building?

Not attached to the wall, just right next to the wall?

What's the AHJ have to say in a situation like this , did you ask them to 
come by?

Welcome to the Forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## dalc4life (Nov 25, 2014)

ahj is going to meet me over at the house today. 1800's home. been working for construction company building homes last 10 years and of course never come across this with new wood or brick construction. if i were to attach meter to posts away from the house would still have to figure way of offsetting the mast to the house. pvc sure sounds like a start though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> Why not use posts right against the building?


'Cause it would be weird and nobody does it that way. :laughing: People would get the house confused with a job trailer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Build a form of plywood against the house that is slightly large than your meter, open at the top and open at the back against the rock wall. You will have to custom cut the sides to go right against the rock profile. Drill anchor bolts into rock wall first to hold eventual mounting pad in place. Then brace the formwork to the wall with long 2x4's and ground stakes. Fill with concrete thru the open top and insert rebars thru the top when the concrete begins setting. Strip formwork after curing. Mount meter to concrete.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Build a form of plywood against the house that is slightly large than your meter, open at the top and open at the back against the rock wall. You will have to custom cut the sides to go right against the rock profile. Drill anchor bolts into rock wall first to hold eventual mounting pad in place. Then brace the formwork to the wall with long 2x4's and ground stakes. Fill with concrete thru the open top and insert rebars thru the top when the concrete begins setting. Strip formwork after curing. Mount meter to concrete.



:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I had them stucco a flat spot for me to mount my stuff on but that was an underground service.
Not so sure about a mast. The limerock they dug hot here for houses was left over from septic tank installs. For me, its a little crumbly.


----------

